# Staffpad's default Piano library vs CinePiano. Is it worth the upgrade?



## Zero Music Knowledge (Aug 22, 2022)

How much of an upgrade is the sound from the CinePiano as compared to the default piano library that's built into Staffpad?


----------



## sctaylorcan (Aug 23, 2022)

I found this comparison helpful -



There are a few more to be found on Youtube. For me, the built-in piano sounds lovely and is very usable. The CinePiano really shines for me when going for Movie Mode  Worth the price, and apparently 30% off for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Zero Music Knowledge (Aug 23, 2022)

sctaylorcan said:


> I found this comparison helpful -
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few more to be found on Youtube. For me, the built-in piano sounds lovely and is very usable. The CinePiano really shines for me when going for Movie Mode  Worth the price, and apparently 30% off for the next couple of weeks.



Thank you. What is Movie Mode?


----------



## sctaylorcan (Aug 23, 2022)

Oh, sorry, I meant when *I* am in movie mode, trying to compose in a cinematic style


----------



## Zero Music Knowledge (Aug 23, 2022)

sctaylorcan said:


> Oh, sorry, I meant when *I* am in movie mode, trying to compose in a cinematic style


Thanks! Are there any situations when you actually use the Staffpad Piano versus the CinePiano or do you CinePiano everything when composing for piano?


----------



## sctaylorcan (Aug 23, 2022)

I def use the stock piano for a more crisp sound, and the cinepiano for a more ambient or cinematic sound. I like both very much.


----------

